# My shortcut Chili Verde



## Kayelle (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm new member here and I wanted to give you one of my very favorite recipes. The flavor of this Verde would challenge my much longer version, any day. It's important to note that I only make it with the brands listed, so I can't guarantee equally delicious results with other brands. According to my guests and family, this is the best Chili Verde, ever. I hope you'll try it..
                                                                SERVES   4 hungry adults.

3 lbs boneless pork shoulder, cut into bite size pieces (often sold as country style boneless ribs) 



 2 medium white onions, diced
 3-6 fresh garlic cloves, minced
 1 teaspoon ground cumin
1 (28 ounce) can la victoria green enchilada sauce
1 (10 ounce) can original Rotel tomatoes & chilies
 1 cup dry red wine
 2 teaspoons salt
 1/2 cup fresh cilantro leaves
 1 cup grated yellow cheese
 8-10 flour tortillas
 *In a large pot, add 3 Tbs. olive oil. Saute' onion till transparent, add garlic and saute' 1 min, being careful to not brown the garlic.Add the meat to the pot, and saute' until it looses color. It will release some liquid. Add the canned ingredients, along with the wine, cumin and salt. Bring to the boil, and then turn down heat to a slow simmer. Cover the pot partially with a lid and simmer for about 1 1/2 hours or until meat is tender to the bite.Add most of the cilantro leaves the last 10 minute of cooking time, and serve in bowls topped with grated cheese and garnished with extra cilantro leaves. Serve with hot flour tortillas, and enjoy.*


----------



## kadesma (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks Kayelle,
Your recipe looks great and has been copied and will be made soon. Thanks for sharing.
kadesma


----------



## NAchef (Mar 19, 2010)

Sweet!! I have been looking for a chile verde recipe the last couple days. This one seems pretty easy so I will give it a try first.

Thanks!


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the replys Kadesma, and NAchef. 
Actually there's a story behind this recipe of mine.  My late husband and I had a favorite little "hole in the wall" Mexican resteraunt we would go every single Sat. morning for the BEST breakfast ever.  We always had the same thing, "Vince's famous Chili Verde and eggs"..  I'd have the hash browns and husband would have the beans and rice with flour tortillas.  This went on for years, and I mean years!  One Saturday there was a wreath on the door with a note that Vince had died. His kids took over, but the Chili Verde was never the same. I went though all kinds of elaborate "tweeks" of dozens of  recipes for the right Chile Verde we remembered from "Vince".
This simple easy recipe, with easy ingredients is perfect, and so it's really in honor of Vince, and my late husband.  I miss them.  Sorry for the ramble.
I hope you enjoy this delicous, and easy recipe.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 19, 2010)

Kayelle,
thank you for sharing your story with us. It is a caring memorial to two special people. I'll remember it each time I make your recipe.
kades


----------



## NAchef (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for the story!!

I LOVE seeing recipes that have a story behind them!

I am going to try and make this recipe this weekend if I have time after work and house hunting. A breakfast buritto with chile verde is sounding very good right now!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 29, 2010)

Kayelle,
want to let you know we had your wonderful recipe yesterday.There was nothing left when my crew finished. My s-i-l even went home with the recipeOne and all enjoyed it and it will be made over and over here.
THANK YOU
kades


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 29, 2010)

kadesma said:


> Kayelle,
> want to let you know we had your wonderful recipe yesterday.There was nothing left when my crew finished. My s-i-l even went home with the recipeOne and all enjoyed it and it will be made over and over here.
> THANK YOU
> kades



oh *WOW,  *thank you so much kadesma........you just made my day.


----------



## NAchef (Mar 29, 2010)

hehe I tried it too! I changed it slightly but it was still very good.

I cut out the cilantro because I am not a big fan and I used 1 small onion.

I had enchiladas for breakfast and dinner the next day. Thanks!!


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks, Kayelle, I would love to try this.  I will send the list of products to my sister in hopes that next time she goes shopping in the states she can pick them up for me!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 29, 2010)

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, Kayelle, I would love to try this.  I will send the list of products to my sister in hopes that next time she goes shopping in the states she can pick them up for me!


Laurie, this is a great recipe, my only change was  one can of rotels instead of two, i just ued a small can of diced tomatoes for the sescond can..It was great. There wasn't one piece of meat out of 6 lbs. I doubled the recipe...Yummy
cj


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks Kades, I appreciate that.  I have a group of young people coming for lunch soon and I think this would be perfect!


----------

